# Interview tomorrow please help!



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry guys, I am not a union people. But I think we are all doing electrical work.I got a interview tomorrow with a local contactor. I am applying for a helper position. I am going to graduate from my trade school next month. I am so happy that I can get a interview before I graduate. At least This is a experience. Please help.... What should I wear , what questions he may ask? and What questions should I ask ? Thank you and waiting!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

yuning521 said:


> Sorry guys, I am not a union people. But I think we are all doing electrical work.I got a interview tomorrow with a local contactor. I am applying for a helper position. I am going to graduate from my trade school next month. I am so happy that I can get a interview before I graduate. At least This is a experience. Please help.... What should I wear , what questions he may ask? and What questions should I ask ? Thank you and waiting!



I'm glad you're not union.:laughing:

Wear a good shirt with a collar and a pair of pants that fit you shoe's or work boots ,,no sneakers plip flops ,,make sure you shave your face.

Basicly he will want to know what you know so he can see how he may use you.

Don't be nervuse,,,,speak with confidence

Be ready to go to work on the spot he may do just that.

Life is scary so don't be a chicken..:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm glad you're not union.:laughing:
> 
> Wear a good shirt with a collar and a pair of pants that fit you shoe's or work boots ,,no sneakers plip flops ,,make sure you shave your face.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bro.....Confidence!!!!


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

yuning521 said:


> Sorry guys, I am not a union people. But I think we are all doing electrical work.I got a interview tomorrow with a local contactor. I am applying for a helper position. I am going to graduate from my trade school next month. I am so happy that I can get a interview before I graduate. At least This is a experience. Please help.... What should I wear , what questions he may ask? and What questions should I ask ? Thank you and waiting!


What changed your mind? and expect much of the same advice I gave you before minus the union question.


----------



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rust said:


> What changed your mind? and expect much of the same advice I gave you before minus the union question.


Well, Nothing Changed my mind. I am still applying for the union. But I dont know How long I am going to wait to get in. There is no way for me to wait 1 year or 2 years until get a job. I need to feed my family...........


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

yuning521 said:


> Well, Nothing Changed my mind. I am still applying for the union. But I dont know How long I am going to wait to get in. There is no way for me to wait 1 year or 2 years until get a job. I need to feed my family...........


Thats entirely understandable, helper position will be great for now, the union shouldnt smack you on the wee wee either for being employed while you wait just to start an apprenticeship, now once your in they may not play so nicely :laughing:


----------



## MikeAdams (Mar 29, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm glad you're not union.:laughing:
> 
> Wear a good shirt with a collar and a pair of pants that fit you shoe's or work boots ,,no sneakers plip flops ,,make sure you shave your face.
> 
> ...


this must be a union word....lol:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

yuning521 said:


> Sorry guys, I am not a union people. I am going to graduate from my trade school next month.


First of all, Its ok not to be union and even ok to be gay, its the same thing.
Second, did you pay thousands of dollars to one of those "for profit" schools for a certificate? We dont really honor those in our trade. OJT is better.

The best education would be a formal 5 year apprenticeship in a JATC. This means that you have been exposed to more than just roping houses, in fact it means that you are only a very small % of the very best electricians out there. It also means that you have had at least 1000 hours of classroom time and 10,000 hours of OJT. 
Second best would be one or the other programs that hopefully you dont have to pay for. They are OK but better than nothing.

Union electricians are more like the Marine Corps and the non-union guys are more like the Army that will take anybody that breaths.
There are some hard core non union guys that are very good, a couple of them are very active on this forum. They would be like the Navy SEALS. They couldn't be Marines because of the dont ask dont tell rules but are hardcore enough to impress the Army and Air Force.

The very worst are those that have hacked their was through the trade and somehow got setup as contractors and are just working for wages. No retirement and living off of the wife's benefits. They can work cheap enough to screw up the market.

I dont think Harry would disagree.


----------



## MikeAdams (Mar 29, 2010)

started off union, worked for same contractor for the first 4 years of my apprenticeship, a month or two before my 5th year started I was laid off, work was very slow here at the time, so after a few weeks I went and found a job in a transformer manufacturing plant as lead electrician on control wiring of sub-station transformers. while i was there I began to study for my license. Passed the test on my first time...the union called me back a few months later and offered my a 2 week job. I told them that I wasn't quiting the job I had for a few week call, just to be unemployed again shortly. the BA told me that as an apprentice I wasn't allowed to turn down calls, and that if I didn't show up I was out of the program....A year later i went out on my own contracting and haven't looked back.....guess that makes me like a draft dodger???


----------

